# Oathkeepers



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Is anyone here familiar with Oathkeepers, I tried to go on the web site, but it's no longer there, is it down for maintenance or did it get shut down buy the freedom of speech gatekeepers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am familiar with them.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I have heard of them don't know much about them.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

baldman said:


> I have heard of them don't know much about them.


Same.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

no comment...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I know an associate member


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

good chance it was shutdown to keep the gooberment from getting a membership listing - some the arrests from UT & OR were members - it's down with Obammy's Homeland as a domestic terrorist organization ....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> good chance it was shutdown to keep the gooberment from getting a membership listing - some the arrests from UT & OR were members - it's down with Obammy's Homeland as a domestic terrorist organization ....


That makes sense


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

That was very recent. I was just on their site no more than 2 weeks ago. Maybe one.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lap patently the oath keepers are a bigger problem to the 12th Imam than inverted military age Syrian males immigrating here. 10,000 this year and a promised 100,000 next year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I heard they are public enemy number one according to Obama and AG. Scary bunch for people. I am an oth keep and not afraid to say so. The UCMJ requires orders to be dis obeyed if they are unlawful. We know right from wrong.






Then of course there is the second most dangerous bunch. The promise keepers. How evil can you get. Men standing by their family. loving and caring for their wife and children. Can it get an more evil.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I heard they are public enemy number one according to Obama and AG. Scary bunch for people. I am an oth keep and not afraid to say so. The UCMJ requires orders to be dis obeyed if they are unlawful. We know right from wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also a member and not afraid to admit to it. I swore an oath to defend the Constitution in 1972, that oath still stands today


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Website still down today!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

On Facebook they say they are having problems with domain. They are trying to fix it. If you Google them it goes to GoDaddy to get their domain name, as it is for sale.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe it changed but I stood in a line and repeated and oath. I was latter schooled on what that meant. As time went on the schooling got even more in depth, it covered in detail times when orders were not to be followed.
I will never forget the part of the day when we were lined up and The officer said repeat after me.

I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."

Pretty simple and clear to me what I took an Oath to.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe it changed but I stood in a line and repeated and oath. I was latter schooled on what that meant. As time went on the schooling got even more in depth, it covered in detail times when orders were not to be followed.
> I will never forget the part of the day when we were lined up and The officer said repeat after me.
> 
> I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."
> ...


Only part not spelled out in the above oath is the requirement to not follow an unlawful order from the president or the officers appointed over you, as laid out in the regulations and UCMJ. I too, took that oath, and when I repeated "all enemies, foreign and domestic...." it wasn't American citizens I had in my mind. It was unconstitutional, Tyrannical politicians... Not Oath keepers, promise keepers, or the folks that stand along the border....it was promise breaking Politicians, who all had to swear to uphold the constitution....but didn't. That's my oath.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> Only part not spelled out in the above oath is the requirement to not follow an unlawful order from the president or the officers appointed over you, as laid out in the regulations and UCMJ. I too, took that oath, and when I repeated "all enemies, foreign and domestic...." it wasn't American citizens I had in my mind. It was unconstitutional, Tyrannical politicians... Not Oath keepers, promise keepers, or the folks that stand along the border....it was promise breaking Politicians, who all had to swear to uphold the constitution....but didn't. That's my oath.


all well and good for the Oathkeepers of ex-military affirm .... but there's ex and current law enforcement that are members that aren't operating under that oath .... and for the current LEOs they have job keeping - benefits keeping - pension keeping - orders coming down from local/state gooberment officials operating in their own world ....

I provide both Ferguson and Baltimore as prime example ....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Good overcoming evil a light overcoming darkness, that my friends is who we are, those who have taken the oath and now dissect it to fit their personal agenda, will one day be judged. The Constitution is to protect us from ALL threats foreign and domestic, it's not about a pension...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rstanek said:


> Is anyone here familiar with Oathkeepers, I tried to go on the web site, but it's no longer there, is it down for maintenance or did it get shut down buy the freedom of speech gatekeepers.


Yes I have read about them. The government labels them as a homegrown extremist and a domestic terrorists. Anyone in here a fan of George Washington, Ben Franklin and the rest of the founding fathers? You too, are viewed as having extremist tendency. And if you follow the Constitution to the letter, you are an anti government. To be a perfectly GOOD American, you can practice your constitutional rights, but make sure you limit the 1st, 2nd, 4th and the 5th.

P.S. sovereign citizens, whatever they are, are also labeled the same as oathkeepers. Basically whatever sounds good at the time and what will the people believe will do...


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> all well and good for the Oathkeepers of ex-military affirm .... but there's ex and current law enforcement that are members that aren't operating under that oath .... and for the current LEOs they have job keeping - benefits keeping - pension keeping - orders coming down from local/state gooberment officials operating in their own world ....
> 
> I provide both Ferguson and Baltimore as prime example ....


When push comes to shove and they realize people will fight them over this, they will act the same way they did in Ferguson. They will stand there and do nothing...because benefits to a dead man are useless.

And we aren't BLM or the ferguson fools who are bitchin about a perceived injustice. The cops will know that the government has overreached and will be very very afraid. Not in NY or DC were pansies let the cities disarm them.

A supreme court justice must know that if they ruled in favor of Clinton to confiscate weapons...they would probably get shot. I'm not advocating for it...but I believe they would. And I think they would know it too.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I heard they are public enemy number one according to Obama and AG.


According to Obama & the AG, the Boy Scouts of America aren't much better.

The Oathkeepers Facebook Page states:
"We are currently experience issues with the domains names related to our websites and they are being redirected.
Please stand by, we're dealing with this issue."

Must have been hosted on Hilary's Server...

I don't know anything about the group, but I like what they say.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe it changed but I stood in a line and repeated and oath. I was latter schooled on what that meant. As time went on the schooling got even more in depth, it covered in detail times when orders were not to be followed.
> I will never forget the part of the day when we were lined up and The officer said repeat after me.
> 
> I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."
> ...


Oh I know this.... I had to do it twice, once in the US Army and I had to do it again as a CLEO. This is what it is all about. Without this oath we are nothing....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> all well and good for the Oathkeepers of ex-military affirm .... but there's ex and current law enforcement that are members that aren't operating under that oath .... and for the current LEOs they have job keeping - benefits keeping - pension keeping - orders coming down from local/state gooberment officials operating in their own world ....
> 
> I provide both Ferguson and Baltimore as prime example ....


Are you saying that all current LEO's only think about keeping their job and they don't keep their oath?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

6811 said:


> Are you saying that all current LEO's only think about keeping their job and they don't keep their oath?


YooooooU betcha - 100% - proven time after time after time .... you think that there wasn't Oathkeepers at Utah or Oregon? .... the SWAT team got orders to back up the Feds at the ranch and all lined up with their red dots zeroed in on unarmed US flag waving citizens - you'd have to be the most stupid naive idiot NOT to believe at least ONE wasn't an Oathkeeper ...

Oathkeepers around Boston? .... must not be .... none stood down from goosestepping citizens out of their homes at gunpoint ....

you point out just ONE time a LEO - any where in the country - at any one of the numerous incidents - has declared his oath and refused to take action ordered ...

just one ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> When push comes to shove and they realize people will fight them over this, they will act the same way they did in Ferguson. They will stand there and do nothing...because benefits to a dead man are useless.
> 
> And we aren't BLM or the ferguson fools who are bitchin about a perceived injustice. The cops will know that the government has overreached and will be very very afraid. Not in NY or DC were pansies let the cities disarm them.
> 
> A supreme court justice must know that if they ruled in favor of Clinton to confiscate weapons...they would probably get shot. I'm not advocating for it...but I believe they would. And I think they would know it too.


I use both Ferguson and Baltimore as examples of the LEOs taking their orders blindly from the politicos in power .... MO Governor Nixon was taking his orders from the White House and that black female Baltimore mayor DIRECTLY from Obammy ....

in both cases they endangered themselves - innocent residents - allowed private property to be destroyed .... You expect your local LEOs to act any different if they get the same orders? - be willing to bet the local residents around Ferguson and Baltimore thought the very same thing previously ....


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I use both Ferguson and Baltimore as examples of the LEOs taking their orders blindly from the politicos in power .... MO Governor Nixon was taking his orders from the White House and that black female Baltimore mayor DIRECTLY from Obammy ....


Oh I know....it doesn't change the fact that they are human and want to survive to go home. 10 cops on 1 or 2 they will light your ass up...see how fast they left the scene when armed american stood up to them at the Bundy ranch?...but they will find you alone and slay your ass I have know doubts of that. But after the first couple of targeted retributions by Americans...that tactic would have to be done off the books and hidden from view... remember, their families live in the towns they work so they have to think of that too.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> YooooooU betcha - 100% - proven time after time after time .... you think that there wasn't Oathkeepers at Utah or Oregon? .... the SWAT team got orders to back up the Feds at the ranch and all lined up with their red dots zeroed in on unarmed US flag waving citizens - you'd have to be the most stupid naive idiot NOT to believe at least ONE wasn't an Oathkeeper ...
> 
> Oathkeepers around Boston? .... must not be .... none stood down from goosestepping citizens out of their homes at gunpoint ....
> 
> ...


Got pulled over by a cop because I was speeding. I went off on him for enforcing the universal commercial code and not worrying a bout the constitution. I went on to tell him I had a .357 with me, didn't have a carry permit and didn't care because the constitution trumps any statute. He said, "I'm with you, brother. Just drive safely." He then let me go my way.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> YooooooU betcha - 100% - proven time after time after time .... you think that there wasn't Oathkeepers at Utah or Oregon? .... the SWAT team got orders to back up the Feds at the ranch and all lined up with their red dots zeroed in on unarmed US flag waving citizens - you'd have to be the most stupid naive idiot NOT to believe at least ONE wasn't an Oathkeeper ...
> 
> Oathkeepers around Boston? .... must not be .... none stood down from goosestepping citizens out of their homes at gunpoint ....
> 
> ...


100%? And you know this how? Have you been to Baltimore and met all the cops there?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

6811 said:


> 100%? And you know this how? Have you been to Baltimore and met all the cops there?


your adding Baltimore - I didn't ... can't talk about Boston, Ferguson, Utah or Oregon - Can you????

100% - name the exception - WHEN one LEO stands up and shouts "NO WAY!!!!" - it'll be news all over the internet - possibly even get thru the White House censorship of the regular media ...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> your adding Baltimore - I didn't ... can't talk about Boston, Ferguson, Utah or Oregon - Can you????
> 
> 100% - name the exception - WHEN one LEO stands up and shouts "NO WAY!!!!" - it'll be news all over the internet - possibly even get thru the White House censorship of the regular media ...


You are right, I can't talk about Boston, Ferguson or Utah. Unfortunately I have never been in those places and I don't know the cops that work in this States. But you said 100% of cops don't keep their oath. I know Baltimore very well and if you say 100% of cops, that means all cops in the USA, and that includes Baltimore. So I ask again are you saying all cops don't keep their oath, to include all cops in Baltimore?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It has to start with Us. LEO can not do it all.


----------



## Chew (Mar 9, 2014)

Former Marine and 24 year LEO here. I'm not an official member but my personal philosophy is in line with theirs.


_____________________
Semper Fidelis
Nemo me impune lacessit
Molon Labe
Nos narro pro silentium


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chew said:


> Former Marine and 24 year LEO here. I'm not an official member but my personal philosophy is in line with theirs.
> 
> _____________________
> Semper Fidelis
> ...


Semper f***** Fi devil!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe it changed but I stood in a line and repeated and oath. I was latter schooled on what that meant. As time went on the schooling got even more in depth, it covered in detail times when orders were not to be followed.
> I will never forget the part of the day when we were lined up and The officer said repeat after me.
> 
> I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."
> ...


I swore that oath on January 23, 1989. I retired April 10, 2010. The oath I swore did not.


----------

